# Dust Collection



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Finally got my DC system complete. Except I want to replace the 5 micron dust bag with something that performs better. Seems the bag depletes the suction power somewhat. I have the 1HP HF green unit, NOT the itty-bitty red thingee on their web site, and also built a Thien seperator for it. The seperator works really good. It seems that I have seen, during discussions about DCs, photos that someone posted showing a pleated filter attached to a unit like the one I have. Been through all the archives and can't find it. Anybody out there remember where, or who posted the photo? Will send photos, as soon as this ol' dog learns how to do new tricks. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Check Wynn Enviromental. They do pleated filters and are very helpful people. Take a look at their website, if you don't see what you need, call them. They are very eager to help.

I have a 2HP HF DC and use the 35A cartridge filter. Not sure what the 1HP DC would use.

After talking to Wynn, you'll be able to breathe much easier, both literally & fiquratively!!

Good luck,


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I second that and they are great people. I have a previous project showing my change over. Good Luck.


----------

